# Really scared, being watched



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> You are not familiar with history?
> 
> What then of Edward Snowden and Chelsea Manning?
> 
> ...


Eh, if you're bound and determined, I can't change your thinking. I disagree. You seem like you probably struggle with clinical paranoia.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

angelfish said:


> Eh, if you're bound and determined, I can't change your thinking. I disagree. You seem like you probably struggle with clinical paranoia.


So those individuals who are not considered wanted fugitives and criminals, and who put their entire lives on the line, their careers and everything they know, so that they could effectively tell the public what the government is doing, and they are all just paranoid? Edward Snowden is a wanted criminal who has been staying and being protected by Russia.

If it's all just "paranoia" why would the Russian and Chinese government even give a damn in giving him refugee status and protecting him?

OMG,

Just Sieg Heil to you all. You're all just puppets to the establishment. 

Have fun with the government always looking over your shoulder and keeping tabs on everything that you do.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Obviously, the U.S. is the world's police force and ever the good guy's of the world who all and any sfoul acts and terrorism everywhere...

You know, thanks to "democracy" and "freedom" and "oil" 
They would never do anything wrong, they deserve all the endless power they could foreseeably have.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

Its most likely just one of several explainable, normal reactions to having cameras around. When you feel someone watching you, its because you see their face in the periphery of your vision. Your eyes knows to look for faces. 

Could it be that because of your worry about the cameras, you are being extra-aware of them and seeing them out of the corner of your vision? I know that infj's intuition comes from lots of barely noticed observations that lead them to conclusions.


----------

